# Happy Birthday, April Babies.



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2021)

Happy Birthday, @hollydolly 's daughter.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

It's mine this Saturday, so I'll thank you for mine and my daughter...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's mine this Saturday, so I'll thank you for mine and my daughter...


I'll post a pretty gif for you on Saturday.


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes, Happy Birthday to all my sister and brother April babies. I like having been born in the springtime. Cheers!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2021)

@hollydolly ​


----------



## chic (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy birthday Holly. You're just a few days older than I am.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

​


----------

